# Fairmont Hot Springs Area



## planner (Feb 22, 2007)

What might be a decent range of weeks to visit the area in the fall? Would like to hike, fish and golf. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Parkplace (Feb 22, 2007)

Any time in September is wonderful, and up to mid October.  After that the days are great the nights are cool.


----------



## randyz (Feb 22, 2007)

Parkplace said:


> Any time in September is wonderful, and up to mid October.  After that the days are great the nights are cool.




I will second that assessment.

RandyZ  (from BC)


----------



## Aussie girl (Feb 23, 2007)

Great time of year. Just a tip, look for cheap getaways for that time of year. Usually around $350 for a one bedroom.


----------



## BevL (Feb 23, 2007)

Definitely concur.  But after mid October you have a risk, not great, but a risk of snow and it definitely gets a lot colder.  My choice would be September after the kids go back to school, or October if you like the fall leaf colours.


----------



## Garry (Feb 23, 2007)

Anytime after Labour Day to about Oct 10 should be fine.  You can get some pretty cool weather after that.  Around the end of September, the Kokanee start running and the local river is filled with red coloured fish heading upstream to spawn.  As a result, there are a lot of eagles and osprey throughout the valley.  Great time to play golf as there are not many folks around - attendance in the area drops like a stone after Labour Day.  As noted above, be on the watch for cheap getaways - there will be lots available, particularly 1 bedrooms with full or limited kitchens.  If you only need a 1 bedroom, I'd suggest opting for a full kitchen unit at Riverside as you will get the larger side of the lock-off.  Hillside units are pretty much the same size for lock-offs so it doesn't matter as much which side you get.  Mountainside has no lock-offs.  The two bedrooms units are around 1400 sq ft so there's quite a generous amount of space available.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 24, 2007)

What about spring? When does ski season end, and when do flowers bloom? I think it would be a gorgeous time of year up there.


----------



## randyz (Feb 24, 2007)

Carol C said:


> What about spring? When does ski season end, and when do flowers bloom? I think it would be a gorgeous time of year up there.



Believe it or not that is a hard question(s) to answer. Yes spring is very beautiful and green. Fall tends to be more brown grass wise but of course the trees turn colour.

Blooming time varies depending on the weather. Here in Vancouver it can bloom some years in Jan if there is enough sun.

If you want hike around Fairmont then it depends on elevation. The higher you go the later the melt. Also if you want to do sub-alpine, the meadows generally bloom in July. Hiking wildflower meadows above the tree line in full bloom can be spectacular.

As for golfing, usually takes a while for the course to be in great shape after the melt. Again spring varies by weeks depending on the weather.

As for fishing .... don't fish so let someone else answer.

Randy


----------



## Aussie girl (Feb 24, 2007)

The golf courses open in March. We always golf during Easter break, some years it's snowy. Fairmont is considered to be on the warm side of the Rockies. 

Spring and Fall our my favorite times in the Valley. The drive through the mountains in October is spectacular. We always do a getaway in May and September.


----------



## g4fishing (Feb 24, 2007)

*spring at fairmont*

We went early april last year and had a great time.  Golfed near the resort and skied at near-by Panorama.  Golf was a bit cool and the skiing was a bit icy but great to be able to do both the same week.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 24, 2007)

I camped in that area in early September many years ago and there was ice inside the tent in the morning from our breath!   It was sunny and clear during the day, but at night it was cold!


----------



## BevL (Feb 24, 2007)

That's why we don't camp anymore!!

Bev


----------



## Garry (Feb 24, 2007)

I was at the golf show in Edmonton to-day and spoke with several of the course operators in the area.  Golf in the valley itself is slated to start March 23 this year and golf in the higher areas like Trickle Creek and Grey Wolf (beside the ski resorts) don't open until May 11.  By the end of March, skiing in the area is close to done for the season, however, there is lots of snow this year so who knows for sure.  Mid to late April should be OK.  We're waiting until the first week-end in May for our annual golf trip, and the courses are usually in decent shape by then.


----------



## planner (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of your!


----------



## ricoba (Feb 26, 2007)

BevL said:


> That's why we don't camp anymore!!
> 
> Bev



I'm with you on that!  

I think my last camping experience was in Penticton and it poured all night and I slept in the car.....For me now roughing it is when room service runs late!


----------

